# Congratulations Alabama~!



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Well no one made a thread about this so.....good job! You didn't elect an accused child molester and you elected a guy who prosecuted KKK members. Although it was only by 1.5% well good for you Alabama~! And Roy Moore can go fuck himself in hell where he belongs~!


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 17, 2017)

Jesus, what the hell, man?!


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Jesus, what the hell, man?!


Is this to me, Roy Moore or Alabama?


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 17, 2017)

Roy Moore probably would not have done better if his spokesperson was Matt Damon, what with his horrible choice of words and screwy opinions. Sorry, I wanted to make a Damon reference. This does prove that unless you run for and get elected as the President of the United States, you are will no longer get by in any profession if you're a sexual predator. "Allegedly."


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 17, 2017)

I see now a Judge ordered the results not to be destroyed. Just the fact they were originally slated for such seems really god damn corrupt.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> I see now a Judge ordered the results not to be destroyed. Just the fact they were originally slated for such seems really god damn corrupt


It's Alabama. What did you expect? The republicans are desperate to not have a democrat in that Senate seat. If Moore had won...the results would have been destroyed.


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 17, 2017)

Yea, maybe, but the democrats are still associated with many cases of rape and murder as well.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Yea, maybe, but the democrats are still associated with many cases of rape and murder as well.


Get your tinfoil hat off buddy. Pizzagate isn't real. The earth isn't flat and 2000 years old either, and vaccines are good.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Yea, maybe, but the democrats are still associated with many cases of rape and murder as well.


IT AIN'T A MAYBE! It was definitive. Hell they even announced it before the election. And I'm wondering who the fuck would pay for a recount. Cuz I'm sure that twat can't afford it. And I'm not generalizing unlike you. I know Roy Moore is evil and ANYONE who voted for him believing the accusations are evil too!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Get your tinfoil hat off buddy. Pizzagate isn't real. The earth isn't flat and 2000 years old either, and vaccines are good.



Pizzagate?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/29712118


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 17, 2017)

You didn't win because some scumbag lost due to diddling kiddies. We all lose either way. Your guy just didn't get caught.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 17, 2017)

yeah
they didn't accepted a child molester/racist/homophobic
i saw that, congratulations alabama, it's finally starting to be a modern place


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> You didn't win because some scumbag lost due to diddling kiddies. We all lose either way. Your guy just didn't get caught.


I didn't run I don;t live (or want to live) in Alabama. Doug Jones seems like a great man. Roy Moore HAS Been a scumbag BEFORE we found out about his abusive habits. He has been a POS for his whole life and this bitch still won't concede. He's even a sore loser. We don't lose because Doug Jones will be a great senator.


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 17, 2017)

smile72 said:


> I didn't run I don;t live (or want to live) in Alabama. Doug Jones seems like a great man. Roy Moore HAS Been a scumbag BEFORE we found out about his abusive habits. He has been a POS for his whole life and this bitch still won't concede. He's even a sore loser. We don't lose because Doug Jones will be a great senator.


Well, I'm glad you are happy with the results. I would consider it a victory for organized criminals no matter who won.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 17, 2017)

You really need to take your medication.


----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 17, 2017)

Keyword is accussed. Innocent until proven guilty except in some cases eg Cosby


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 17, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty except in some cases eg Cosby


Lol. That's not how it works. Anyone is innocent til proven guilty in a court of law. But public opinion has no such requirement. Plus roy moore has about as much proof against him as cosby does.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> Well, I'm glad you are happy with the results. I would consider it a victory for organized criminals no matter who won.


Organized crime? Are you okay? I have no idea what you are talking about.


Polopop123 said:


> Keyword is accussed. Innocent until proven guilty except in some cases eg Cosby


Roy Moore has 9 accusers. I'm pretty sure he did it.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tc, don't celebrate it now, there no dark and light in politics, all the results just showed that people of Alabama has picked a lesser cancer instead of bigger one.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Tc, don't celebrate it now, there no dark and light in politics, all the results just showed that people of Alabama has picked a lesser cancer instead of bigger one.


You don't believe good people go into politics? Someone has been watching too much Scandal.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Lol. That's not how it works. Anyone is innocent til proven guilty in a court of law. But public opinion has no such requirement. Plus roy moore has about as much proof against him as cosby does.



If I tell the entire world "I murdered 50 people" but didn't do it.
Am I still guilty of murdering 50 people?


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If I tell the entire world "I murdered 50 people" but didn't do it.
> Am I still guilty of murdering 50 people?


You're not guilty. But obviously everyone's gonna treat you like you did.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 17, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Keyword is accussed. Innocent until proven guilty except in some cases eg Cosby


Legally, sure.

However, there's contemporaneous evidence that he did it, not counting the accuser testimony. He did it.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If I tell the entire world "I murdered 50 people" but didn't do it.
> Am I still guilty of murdering 50 people?


You're guilty of lying. And in court its punishable under perjury.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 17, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Keyword is accussed. Innocent until proven guilty except in some cases eg Cosby



Yup. Moore lost due to dirty politics and unsubstantiated bullshit. The Democrats have nothing to be proud of for how they pulled off this win. But he's a horrible person with horrible ideas (mostly the backward Southern fundamentalist weirdness), so I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. I'm glad he's not going to be in the Senate, but not because he's a 'child molester' or whatever. There hasn't been any credible evidence of that, and we're probably not going to hear much more about it now because 'mission accomplished.'




Lacius said:


> Legally, sure.
> 
> However, there's contemporaneous evidence that he did it, not counting the accuser testimony. He did it.



Like what? He signed a yearbook for someone (which the accuser altered)? He gave someone a birthday card? You think this 'evidence' proves he put his pecker in underage girls? Wow.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> You're not guilty. But obviously everyone's gonna treat you like you did.



Moral of the story, people are far to quick to judge.



SG854 said:


> You're guilty of lying. And in court its punishable under perjury.



By that logic, everyone is guilty.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Moral of the story, people are far to quick to judge.
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, everyone is guilty.


Um... Nope.
Only guilty if they can prove your guilty.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Um... Nope.
> Only guilty if they can prove your guilty.



Then why say that I'm guilty?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Then why say that I'm guilty?



Because you admitted you lied.



DinohScene said:


> If I tell the entire world "I murdered 50 people" but didn't do it.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Because you admitted you lied.



Then by that logic, everyone is guilty as everybody has lied atleast once in their life.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Then by that logic, everyone is guilty as everybody has lied atleast once in their life.


I said in court. Which means when your under oath. Which is punishable by law.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 17, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Like what? He signed a yearbook for someone (which the accuser altered)? He gave someone a birthday card? You think this 'evidence' proves he put his pecker in underage girls? Wow.


In addition to the above evidence, which shows that Roy Moore lied about not knowing the accuser (and wasn't actually altered, just labeled), you've got a whole lot more witnesses than just the accusers who claim that it was known he dated younger women, it was common knowledge that he trolled malls for younger women, and there are reports that he might have been banned from a mall for harassing younger women. I'm not saying that he is definitely guilty; I'm saying he's probably guilty.

Regardless of whether or not the accusations are true (they probably are), he's a terrible person. I'm glad he lost.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 17, 2017)

Lacius said:


> In addition to the above evidence, which shows that Roy Moore lied about not knowing the accuser (and wasn't actually altered, just labeled), you've got a whole lot more witnesses than just the accusers who claim that it was known he dated younger women, it was common knowledge that he trolled malls for younger women, and there are reports that he might have been banned from a mall for harassing younger women. I'm not saying that he is definitely guilty; I'm saying he's probably guilty.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not the accusations are true (they probably are), he's a terrible person. I'm glad he lost.




I'm guessing what you're referring to is this article:
www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/locals-were-troubled-by-roy-moores-interactions-with-teen-girls-at-the-gadsden-mall/

I read it, weeks ago. One guy won't divulge his many sources (of course), Deputy DA Jones only remembers rumors and that very convenient "common knowledge" line, and Legatt relates hearsay from a cop that nobody bothered to look up for some reason. Nobody quoted ever saw anything or knows anything firsthand. The author didn't try to confirm anything. It's bad journalism, but a perfect hit piece.

As for the last sentence in your post, I agree. I don't like the man and wouldn't have voted for him if I lived there. But not because of this smear attack.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I said in court. Which means when your under oath. Which is punishable by law.



But I'm not in court ;')
Nor can police send me to court without evidence I murdered people ;')


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> But I'm not in court ;')
> Nor can police send me to court without evidence I murdered people ;')


Well then you won't be punished by court. 
But expect don't anyone to trust you after that lie.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 17, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm guessing what you're referring to is this article:
> www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/locals-were-troubled-by-roy-moores-interactions-with-teen-girls-at-the-gadsden-mall/
> 
> I read it, weeks ago. One guy won't divulge his many sources (of course), Deputy DA Jones only remembers rumors and that very convenient "common knowledge" line, and Legatt relates hearsay from a cop that nobody bothered to look up for some reason. Nobody quoted ever saw anything or knows anything firsthand. The author didn't try to confirm anything. It's bad journalism, but a perfect hit piece.


That's not an article I was referring to. Regardless, why are you defending a man who probably did what he did? The preponderance of evidence suggests that he did it, and we can prove that aspects of his denial were lies.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 17, 2017)

Bob Saget raped and killed a girl in 1990.




Lacius said:


> That's not an article I was referring to. Regardless, why are you defending a man who probably did what he did? The preponderance of evidence suggests that he did it, and we can prove that aspects of his denial were lies.



Whatever you were referring to is derivative then, because that article was the source of all those 'banned from the mall' and 'common knowledge' claims.  As to why defend a man who _probably_ did something, are you serious?


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 17, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Well no one made a thread about this so.....good job! You didn't elect an accused child molester and you elected a guy who prosecuted KKK members. Although it was only by 1.5% well good for you Alabama~! And Roy Moore can go fuck himself in hell where he belongs~!




Well said and here here!


----------



## Lacius (Dec 17, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> As to why defend a man who _probably_ did something, are you serious?


Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Yup. Moore lost due to dirty politics and unsubstantiated bullshit. The Democrats have nothing to be proud of for how they pulled off this win. But he's a horrible person with horrible ideas (mostly the backward Southern fundamentalist weirdness), so I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over it. I'm glad he's not going to be in the Senate, but not because he's a 'child molester' or whatever. There hasn't been any credible evidence of that, and we're probably not going to hear much more about it now because 'mission accomplished.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Democrats have a lot to be proud of...they won a senate seat in a state where they have virtually no presence. What exactly would you consider dirty politics? The Washington Post reporting on the women accusing him of molesting them? Let me put it this way this bitch has been playing dirty politics FOR a long time. There is evidence. As mentioned above. Doug Jones won and he deserves to be in the Senate. You should know politics is a blood sport.  It has been FOR a long time. I say good job for Doug Jones jumping on the molestation accusations. That's what makes a winner. Also we should mention....the woman who was 14,Leigh Corfman justsaid he took off his clothes and touched her on her bra and her underwear and guided her hand to touch him over his underwear.She even says they did not have intercourse.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 18, 2017)

LOL people never understand that ALL politicians sucks and they are criminals?
One is like others, the vote doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord M said:


> LOL people never understand that ALL politicians sucks and they are criminals?
> One is like others, the vote doesn't matter anymore.


There are good people in politics...just like there are terrible people. And if they are all criminal what is your solution? Authoritarian rule? Honestly I don't understand how people can think everything is bad.I LIVE IN JAPAN and I don't think this.


----------



## BvanBart (Dec 18, 2017)

Lol... I take popcorn and read all the nice answers that come by...


----------



## Lord M (Dec 18, 2017)

smile72 said:


> There are good people in politics...just like there are terrible people. And if they are all criminal what is your solution? Authoritarian rule? Honestly I don't understand how people can think everything is bad.I LIVE IN JAPAN and I don't think this.


Maybe Japan is better (sure have better services than rest of world, like the trains), but West politics sucks as hell.
Technically all the west is ruled by USA president, and president are... Trump? Lol, goodbye everything.

(Well, i live in Italy and ALL politicians here sucks and they are mobster, so what need to do here? I think only a war can free Italy now, but not a war agains innocent like politicians love to do - no, i mean a war against government, a rebellion)


----------



## smile72 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Maybe Japan is better (sure have better services than rest of world, like the trains), but West politics sucks as hell.
> Technically all the west is ruled by USA president, and president are... Trump? Lol, goodbye everything.
> 
> (Well, i live in Italy and ALL politicians here sucks and they are mobster, so what need to do here? I think only a war can free Italy now, but not a war agains innocent like politicians love to do - no, i mean a war against government, a rebellion)


Japan's politicians are worse...seriously it's a blackhole here. We essentially have a one party monopoly.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 18, 2017)

They both sucked.
It was Roy Moore or a democrat, it's shit either way.
America is done for, Trump can't even drain the swamp like he promised because that country is completely controlled by the left. 
It'll take more than electing a good president, specially when there are still a bunch of shitty republicans.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 18, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> They both sucked.
> It was Roy Moore or a democrat, it's shit either way.
> America is done for, Trump can't even drain the swamp like he promised because that country is completely controlled by the left.
> It'll take more than electing a good president, specially when there are still a bunch of shitty republicans.


Uh-huh someone has been brainwashed by Fox News. Yeah sure...America is a "leftist" country sure....you sound super crazy.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 19, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Japan's politicians are worse...seriously it's a blackhole here. We essentially have a one party monopoly.


And you know that this ridicolous little country named Italy have more than double politicians parties than USA? o.O All parasites...

So this is why Japan is thousand times better than shItaly?? Because monopoly? Italy have 50 politicians parties and its the worst country in the world...
This shitty place is like Robin Hood, but opposite: steal to poor people and give to riches.

You know that here, on 120 eur electricity bill, 70 is real consumes and the rest is taxes?? WTF??
I WANT EVERYONE KNOW HOW TRASH 'N SUX IS ITALY.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord M said:


> And you know that this ridicolous little country named Italy have more than double politicians parties than USA? o.O All parasites...
> 
> So this is why Japan is thousand times better than shItaly?? Because monopoly? Italy have 50 politicians parties and its the worst country in the world...
> This shitty place is like Robin Hood, but opposite: steal to poor people and give to riches.
> ...


Sure Italy has had some....UNIQUE politicians but yeah Japanese politics is where hope comes to die.The monopoly is quite negative as everyone here thinks only Abe can lead to Japan and that screwed Governor Koike.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 19, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Sure Italy has had some....UNIQUE politicians but yeah Japanese politics is where hope comes to die.The monopoly is quite negative as everyone here thinks only Abe can lead to Japan and that screwed Governor Koike.


But still Japan remain a much (veery much) better place where live than shItaly.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

no no no
u guys are all wrong
brazil is worse
trust me


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 19, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Uh-huh someone has been brainwashed by Fox News. Yeah sure...America is a "leftist" country sure....you sound super crazy.



And someone's been brainwashed by (((them))).
America IS a leftist country, being ruled by the democrat elite for a long long time now. I expected more from a 日本人, but nah, you've been spoonfed too much bullshit already. 




BlueFox gui said:


> no no no
> u guys are all wrong
> brazil is worse
> trust me



Shut the fuck up already. No one cares.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> And someone's been brainwashed by (((them))).
> America IS a leftist country, being ruled by the democrat elite for a long long time now. I expected more from a 日本人, but nah, you've been spoonfed too much bullshit already.
> 
> 
> ...


shut up >: (
brazil is worse
accept that


----------



## smile72 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> And someone's been brainwashed by (((them))).
> America IS a leftist country, being ruled by the democrat elite for a long long time now. I expected more from a 日本人, but nah, you've been spoonfed too much bullshit already.


Yep.You are clueless. Look at America's Supreme court and fun fact I'm not Japanese. Also look at the past few presidents. Where is your proof of America being a leftist country? Almost all political scientists will argue America is most certainly a right leaning country or even center-right. Yeah the democrats have sooo much power. That's why Hilary Clinton is president....oh wait she's not. Instead we have Prez DT. Yes, America is leftist....please if it was I wouldn't have left it. And if it's so leftist why can't they get gun control...and SOOOOOO many other things. You are brainwashed. I just can read and comprehend knowledge. Prove to me America is leftist.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 12, 2018)

smile72 said:


> Yep.You are clueless. Look at America's Supreme court and fun fact I'm not Japanese. Also look at the past few presidents. Where is your proof of America being a leftist country? Almost all political scientists will argue America is most certainly a right leaning country or even center-right. Yeah the democrats have sooo much power. That's why Hilary Clinton is president....oh wait she's not. Instead we have Prez DT. Yes, America is leftist....please if it was I wouldn't have left it. And if it's so leftist why can't they get gun control...and SOOOOOO many other things. You are brainwashed. I just can read and comprehend knowledge. Prove to me America is leftist.




The mainstream media are all leftist. Most colleges are on the left. Hate Obama? Must be because you are racist. The media and all of Hollywood were praising HC for being a women...agro they were playing identity politics which is a leftist tactic.


----------

